# Newsticker auch mit Mozilla darstellen



## Brezel (22. Okt 2007)

Einen schönen guten Tag!  :wink: 

Ich habe vor kurzem einen schönen Tickercode bekommen und würde ihn gerne in meine Page einbauen. Das Problem ist die Darstellung mit Netscape/Mozilla!

Ich weiß, das es an dem *document.all* liegt, hab auch schon versucht es durch *document.getElementById* zu ersetzen. Leider bin ich überhaupt keine Leuchte und bekomm das nicht hin ...  :cry: 

Hat jemand vielleicht nen guten Tipp für mich  :?: 

Schon mal vielen herzlichen Dank im Voraus!   :toll: 


```
<HTML>
<HEAD>
<SCRIPT language=javaScript> 
var message=new Array() 
message[0]="Text 1" 
message[1]="Text 2" 
message[2]="Text 3"

var tickerpadding=0
var fnt="Arial"
var fntsize=12
var fntcolor="black" 
var fntsizelastletter=20
var fntcolorlastletter="red"
var fntweight=1
var standstill=2000
var speed=40
var leftposition=50
var topposition=50
var tickerwidth = 200
var tickerheight = 200
var i_substring=0 
var i_presubstring=0 
var i_message=0 
var messagecontent="" 
var messagebackground="" 
var messagepresubstring="" 
var messageaftersubstring="" 
fntweight=fntweight*100 

function initiate() { 
if (document.all) { 
tickerheight = document.body.clientHeight-5 
tickerwidth = document.body.clientWidth-5 
document.all.ticker.style.posLeft=leftposition 
document.all.ticker.style.posTop=topposition 
showticker() 
} 
} 
function getmessagecontent() { 
messagepresubstring=message[i_message].substring(0,i_presubstring) 
messageaftersubstring=message[i_message].substring(i_presubstring,i_substring) 
messagecontent="<table border=0 cellpadding="+tickerpadding+" width="+tickerwidth+" height="+tickerheight+"><tr><td valign=top>" 
messagecontent+="<span style='position:relative; font-family:"+fnt+";color:"+fntcolor+";font-size:"+fntsize+"pt;font-weight:"+fntweight+"'>" 
messagecontent+="<font color='"+fntcolor+"'>" 
messagecontent+=messagepresubstring 
messagecontent+="</font>" 
messagecontent+="</span>" 
messagecontent+="<span style='position:relative; font-family:"+fnt+";color:"+fntcolor+";font-size:"+fntsizelastletter+"pt;font-weight:900'>" 
messagecontent+="<font color='"+fntcolorlastletter+"'>" 
messagecontent+=messageaftersubstring 
messagecontent+="</font>" 
messagecontent+="</span>" 
messagecontent+="</td></tr></table>" 
} 
function showticker() { 
if (i_substring<=message[i_message].length-1) { 
i_substring++ 
i_presubstring=i_substring-1 
if (i_presubstring<0) {i_presubstring00} 
getmessagecontent() 
if (document.all) { 
ticker.innerHTML=messagecontent 
var timer=setTimeout("showticker()", speed) 
} 
if (document.layers) { 
document.ticker.document.write(messagecontent) 
document.ticker.document.close() 
var timer=setTimeout("showticker()", speed) 
} 
} 
else { 
clearTimeout(timer) 
var timer=setTimeout("changemessage()", standstill) 
} 
} 
function changemessage() { 
i_substring=0 
i_presubstring=0 
i_message++ 
if (i_message>message.length-1) { 
i_message=0 
} 
showticker() 
} 
</SCRIPT>

</HEAD>
<BODY onload=initiate() > 
<DIV id=ticker style="POSITION: absolute"></DIV> 
</BODY>
</HTML>
```


----------



## JPKI (22. Okt 2007)

Himmel, Gesäß und Nähgarn!
Java ist nicht Javascript!
Wenn du Hilfe suchst, wende dich an ein Java*Script*-Forum, nicht an ein Java-Forum!
MfG...


----------



## Wildcard (22. Okt 2007)

*verschieb*


----------

